# Please pray



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

My dad had a headache yesterday evening and turns out he has a blood clot in his brain. Please pray


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Prayers going out to you and the family.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*PRAYERS SENT!!!! *


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no. Certainly our prayers for him and all your family as the doctors get him straightened out. Today's technologies can help him, so hopefully he'll be back on his feet soon. What hospital?
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Just sent prayers up for you.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

GoneFish'n said:


> Oh no. Certainly our prayers for him and all your family as the doctors get him straightened out. Today's technologies can help him, so hopefully he'll be back on his feet soon. What hospital?
> GoneFish'n
> Charlie


It happened in Brennan but we had him brought to Houston at st. lukes. Thanks everyone


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Prayers sent, for you and family.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

What is his name and I'll put him on the prayer chain at church this morning.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Your Dad is in my prayers in Jesus name .


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

whackmaster said:


> What is his name and I'll put him on the prayer chain at church this morning.


Pete Koumonduros
Thanks


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent for Pete and your family.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Your dad and your family are in our prayers Philip.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for your Dads complete recovery.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for your dad Pete and you and your family. I pray he makes a complete recovery.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers sent hope all is well, here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Prayers coming..

FYI...happened to my late FIL when he was 80.. Docs drained it off (size of a tennis ball)..and he recovered and made it to 92.. (and his hair even grew back..lol)


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Thank y'all very much for all the prayers and support. He made it thru the surgery buy the next step is to get his blood thinned back out. They had to take him off his blood thinners to reduce the bleeding but the blood thinners are very critical to his artificial heart valve. Thanks again.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

You and your family are in my prayers also.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Slabnabbin,

Prayers sent for your Dad and your whole family. I live not far from St. Luke so if I can help out in any way please let me know.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers sent we almost lost my dad years ago to a blood clott.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers for your dad.


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Prayers sent for your Dad and entire family while you deal with this. St. Luke's is a wonderful hospital, I spent a few days there years ago when I got my new knees!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I send my prayers your family's way slabnabbin, it all ready sounds like the great doctors we have have these days have the hand guiding them. A speedy recovery to your father.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Our prayers are with him. Hopefully all will come out all right.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

You guys have my prayers Slab.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

May God bless your dad and those caring for him.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

5-1-11-438pm prayers sent in Jesus name.keep us posted .


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your Dad, Phillip . I 'll keep your Dad and your family in my daily prayers . Keep your head up . The power of prayer is Amazing !!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Dad is still hanging in there. Thanks for all the support


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

Been praying for Pete, hope he gets well soon. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Standing in the gap for Pete. Prayers sent for your family, Slabnabbin.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Done


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

Praying for your dad, you, and the entire family.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

prayers for yo and the family.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Dad is now off the ventilator and breathing on his own and talking. They got him out of bed and into a chair. Thank y'all soooooooo much!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent news, thanks for the updates!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

That's sounds great Philip!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats great news, I wish him and your family the best results.


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, absolutely happy to hear it. Good luck to him and your family.


----------



## PanamaBrian (Apr 1, 2010)

God Heal him back to Good Health for His Family


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

my strongest wishes and prayers for a fast recovery.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The doctors came and took the drain tube out of his head. They removed his oxygen mask and put him on a nasal cannula which is something he wears daily. Everything is looking good and thank y'all very much for all the support and prayers.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is really good news Slab...Your family is in our prayers


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent news! Prayers continuing.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats great news.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

God bless you and your dad. My prayers are with him and you as well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> The doctors came and took the drain tube out of his head. They removed his oxygen mask and put him on a nasal cannula which is something he wears daily. Everything is looking good and thank y'all very much for all the support and prayers.


GREAT news, Slab.. Told ya everything would come out all right..

Now...all ya gotta worry about is him playin' 'grab arse' with all them pretty nurses hoveriing around him....


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

He is continuing to improve. The physical therapist got him up earlier and he walked around the icu for a while. He is sitting on the side of the bed having a conversation with everyone. Thanks y'all very much for all the support and prayers!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us posted Slabnabbin and we will all keep him in our prayers I'm sure. Tell him I have discovered a new nest of white bass, just waiting to be exploited!


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Great news Slabnabbin, glad he is recovering well.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Dad is going to be moved to a regular room today and finally be able to get something to eat and hopefully some rest! Thanks for all the prayers and support.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*sounds like your Dad is well on his way to hopefully a complete recovery has to be a great relief for you an your family very good news *


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Just came across this thread, sad then great news! Prayers sent for the rest of his recovery!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Dad is still improving daily. He is walking and talking more and more every day. He is STILL waiting for a
Regular room to come available but I guess we just have to be patient. The 2cool family has been AWESOME in helping me thru this tough time and I can't thank y'all enough for all the prayers and support. Once we get him home I am gonna have to take y'all slab nabbin.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> Once we get him home I am gonna have to take y'all slab nabbin.


 Guess that's why they call it a "party" boat! To fit all us 2coolers though, it'll need to be a "barge" boat!! Glad Pete is improving. We continue to pray for complete healing. Keeping you in our prayers as well!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Continue*

My prayers continue for a successful rehabilitation.

As a recent stroke victim, I can attest to the power of prayer and the work of some outstanding medical and rehabilitation personnel. Do what they say and you'll soon be back on the water.

My prayers also go out for the family who care, for standing by during this stressful period. C2


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent for a full recovery!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Dad is coming home today!
He is doing very well but we are still worried about his heart. The neurologist wants him to be off his blood thinners for another 2 weeks.
Hopefully everything will be fine but it is going to be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

The folks from his generation are tougher and you can bet he will keep fighting. Good to hear he is coming home. My mother went to the ER several years back and flatlined in the ambulance. Dr Red Duke was on call and did the surgery and told me he gave her a 5% chance to live through the night. She is still with us and doing well. Never give up on them.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good news! Hope they get everything worked out on the meds. Seems that's the hardest part when they get home. Prayers continuing.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

katjim00 said:


> The folks from his generation are tougher and you can bet he will keep fighting. Good to hear he is coming home. My mother went to the ER several years back and flatlined in the ambulance. Dr Red Duke was on call and did the surgery and told me he gave her a 5% chance to live through the night. She is still with us and doing well. Never give up on them.


That's awesome! I know he is very strong considering he had a massive heart attack at 32 and was in the hospital for several months. He has lived for 15 years with 40% lung function, an artificial heart valve, amputated toes, and drop foot. If anyone can make it thru this it is my dad. The snuff is going away for me. After seeing someone who has never smoked or drank and have such bad health problems, I realize I shouldn't be poisoning my healthy body. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Keeping your daddy in my prayers, recovery is a time for resolve and he will need all of the family and friends.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

How is your father doing?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear he is coming home. Our prayers are with him.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Dad is doing very well! He is home an getting better every day. He has his staples removed Monday then another cat scan the following Monday. If the cat scan looks good they will put him on the blood thinners again. Another stressful week and a half to go but very thankful his is doing well right now.
Thanks for asking about him and all yalls support.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

More Prayers sent! Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Slabnabbin, just said a prayer for your dad, you and your family. Be strong for your family.

Oilfish


----------

